
IKEA Channels Apple in a Hilarious Ad for Its New Catalog ‘Bookbook’ - klintcho
http://time.com/3265308/ikea-catalog-2015/
======
rplnt
I kind of like it, but it's too long. I would cut out the sharing, passwords,
maybe something else. It's not as interesting so people would spend over two
minutes watching it.

~~~
gk1
But you watched the full video, didn't you?

~~~
rplnt
I was actually writing that comment while it was still running in the
background :)

------
sarreph
Despite being an amazing parody, the irony is that the _bookbook_ is made out
of paper — if it was actually digital instead, that'd be a whole lot of trees
not getting destroyed...

~~~
randomsearch
> that'd be a whole lot of trees not getting destroyed...

Is there evidence that ebooks are better for the environment? The cost of
manufacturing and delivering the reader, which may be replaced quite
frequently, and the costs of cloud-based delivery make it non-obvious to me.

Maybe ebooks save paper, but have a higher carbon cost?

~~~
walterbell
Paper can be made from renewable hemp instead of forests,
[http://www.mastersoflinen.com/eng/histoire](http://www.mastersoflinen.com/eng/histoire)

 _" Perfected by Tsai Lung for the Chinese emperor between 62 and 117 A.D.,
the technique of making paper with hemp was discovered in the Western world
after the Battle of Samarkand (751 A.D). In 1456 Gutenberg printed a Bible on
hemp paper, the United States’ Declaration of Independence was also written on
hemp paper in 1776."_

~~~
dragonwriter
> Paper can be made from renewable hemp instead of forests

Hemp may have a greater sustainable yield per acre (or some other constraint)
than other fiber sources for paper [1], but forests are quite obviously also
renewable.

[1] I'm not saying it does, just granting that this is possible as I haven't
looked into it.

~~~
walterbell
Yes, this brochure from the wood-paper lobby notes that a tree takes 10-20
years to grow and that trees are grown specifically to make paper,
[http://www.tappi.org/Bookstore/Public-Outreach/Earth-
Answers...](http://www.tappi.org/Bookstore/Public-Outreach/Earth-Answers/How-
are-Trees-Grown-for-Paper.aspx#page=1&zoom=auto,0,792)

Hemp yields more pulp per acre than forests, needs less acid & chlorine
(environmental impact).

------
TrainedMonkey
"Another special feature is voice activated password protection - excuse me,
that is mine".

Something fishy about that one, pretty sure this feature was built into
everything since forever.

~~~
6d0debc071
You mean I've been hitting people with rocks all these years for nothing?!

~~~
TrainedMonkey
Of course not, I am sure it served an ... educational purpose.

------
bruceboughton
I'm surprised that someone like IKEA has gone for this. These sort of mock ads
usually come across as quite petty, especially for big organisations.

It seems more appropriate for something like the Somersby Cider commercial
(www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3rNQ2pTyAY) where the product is already light-
hearted to some extent.

~~~
Gracana
> These sort of mock ads usually come across as quite petty, especially for
> big organisations.

I think the trick here is that Ikea isn't competing with Apple, so it doesn't
come across as trying to make fun of Apple's style, it's just _having fun_
with Apple's style.

~~~
AVTizzle
Well said. I didn't get a malicious feeling from Ikea. More playful than
anything.

~~~
jusben1369
Yeah I think the headlines are trying to bait us. I felt like Ikea was poking
fun at the digital vs physical world. The ad style was definitely lifted from
Apple but the "specs" approach could be any new device "No lag! Each page
loads instantaneously via tactile touch" or whatever. Quite good.

------
ryanthejuggler
[http://www.twelvesouth.com/product/bookbook-for-macbook-
air-...](http://www.twelvesouth.com/product/bookbook-for-macbook-air-retina)

Cue infringement suit in 5, 4, 3...

